# can not open jpeg pictures sent to me as email attachments



## wnahhas (Aug 27, 2007)

Operating system Windows XP Insignia. The problem is new since installing Kodak Easy Share software for Kodak camera. In the past, when a jpg picture was sent to me by email as an attachment, I could click on jpg and open the picture. Now I cannot do that. I get an error message as follows " Kodak easy share software can no longer find the file C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content etc. etc (the rest changes with each different picture sent)" The message then says "The file may have been renamed or moved in your Windows file system". I have installed Picassa, but no change. Can you help PLEASE.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Find a JPEG file on your hard drive, right click on it, click on Open With, then click on Choose Program, then choose Windows Picture & Fax Viewer (or whatever else you want to use) and check the box that says it should always use that program.


----------



## wnahhas (Aug 27, 2007)

thank you erick295: You are a genius. Abracadabra and presto, problem solved! A million thanks and best wishes. wnahhas


----------



## enchantedglass (Aug 31, 2007)

That is almost exactly what mine did too, When I installed the easy share.I uninstalled it but it didn't help.When I get an email with an attatchment and I click on the attachment,the box just turns black and will not do anything.
How do I do what you suggested with my hard drive?How do I find my hard drive?
Thank you


----------



## wnahhas (Aug 27, 2007)

those were also my exact questions. Finally I reinstalled Kodak Easy Share and I took one picture and saved it to my desk top. That photo became in my hard drive. Then I right clicked on the desktop photo icon and followed the steps posted by erick295. It worked like a charm


----------

